

Show HN: Pa11y 2.0 released, automated accessibility testing with PhantomJS - rowanmanning
https://github.com/nature/pa11y

======
bphogan
Well, I for one am interested in this. I perform accessibility audits a few
times a year on a contract basis, and I'm always looking for ways to help my
clients do some of the testing themselves. But the problem I run into is that
many of the testing software I see out there looks at the code, but often
times the code can be fine but the screen reader or other factors interprets
things in a goofy way. So a fair amount of my auditing involves testing with
real devices.

I like that this makes it easy to nail the low-hanging fruit, like making sure
your forms have submit buttons (looking at you, Github) or that you put a
language attribute in your HTML tags. Something that nags developers to do the
basic things is ok in my book.

